# Treat recipes



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I enjoy making homemade treats etc for my spoos and know that other of you do to. I thought it would be fun to swap some dog treat recipes. 

I just tried this one today (I got it out of the Dogs in Canada magazine) and they REALLY love it

Liver Brownies

1 lb fresh beef liver 
2 Tblsp honey
1/4 cup vegetable oil 
1 cup whole wheat flour
2 large eggs 
1/2 tsp baking powder
pinch salt (optional)

Preheat the oven to 350 F
Cut liver into chuncks. In a food processor, blend the liver, oil, eggs and honey until liquefied. Transfer to a bowl and add the flour, baking powder and salt (if using) stir just until combined.
Spread the batter into a 8 x 8 inch pan that has been sprayed with nonstick spray. Bake for 20-30 min, until the top is springy to the touch. (If you have a small dog bake the brownies in a 9 x 13 inch pan for 15-20 min. This will make thinner brownies that can be cut into smaller squares) Cool in the pan on a wire rack. Makes about 16 brownies. Store in an airtight container in the fridge and freeze any that you don't serve in a week.
If you'd like you can frost with low fat softened cream cheese beaten until smooth with enough milk or water to make it spreadable.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ohhhh....YUM! NOT! Glad the girls are enjoying them and that they have such a good Mommy!


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

THANKS!! Definitely love wholesome recipes VS store-bought stuff with ingredients I can't even read! My aunt makes these and my dogs LOVE them... I just don't get it: WHY is liver such a delicious thing for dogs? Like they go GAGA over any treat that's liver-based!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Cherie I'll make some for you as a treat next time you come lol (just kidding). Caboodles I know what you mean. Betty Jo and Jenny will just about do back flips for liver. Their noses were sniffing and they were excited as soon as I started to make them. They'd have eaten it all in one sitting if I'd agreed. IT does make me feel good to have my cooking so enjoyed.


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

PupCakes!



I just did my own thing, but it turned out perfectly, so I will share the details with you! Most important thing to note about my recipe is this - I've based it on my own dog's food because I didn't want to feed them something that could make them sick. Also, to combat that reaction, I've made them with pumpkin, which is a miracle digestive treat for dogs. It's high in fiber and I give it to my girls if they are backed up or free-falling. Lol. Needless to say, it's a big help if you live in an apartment and they're both in good digestive health.



So, these Pumpkin Pupcakes will be based on your own dog's wet and dry food, with some pumpkin and other treats for added fun!



Step 1Whatcha Need?



4 cups Dry Dog Food

1 cup Pure Pumpkin (in a can, mushy stuff)

1 cup Wet Dog Food

1 cup Peanut Butter

1/3 cup Honey

1/3 cup Canola Oil

1 Finely Chopped Apple (or carrot)



Set Oven to 350 degrees!



I threw the dog food to the Ninja and it shredded that stuff into dust! I did the same with the apple without the core and it was almost like applesauce. After your hard ingredients are minced, just mix everything together in a big bowl.



When you're finished mixing, let your babies lick the mixer or the bowl! This is fun and cute to do, plus, it's the 1st taste test!



Okay, I used cupcake wrappers, but you don't have to, as long as you PAM the pan. Make sure that your oven is pre-heated to 350.



Fill the cups until they have about a half or quarter inch left at the top. They will raise, but just a tiny bit. Pack it in there neatly and make the tops smooth! Bake for 35 minutes and they should come out a little dark, because of the dry dog food. They hold together really well! Now, just ice them with the pumpkin and you can top with Beggin' Strips Sprinkles! (Just cut them up into tiny pieces.) I use this as a meal replacement, because it's pretty filling for them.



They usually eat half a cup, twice a day. And they were able to finish the whole Pupcake. This recipe will yield 1.5 dozen. I suggest to just ice a few of them, I iced 6 I think. Then put them in Tupperware and use them within a week or so. The rest can be put into a ziploc bag and stored for a couple months in the freezer.


----------



## Cleo101 (Jun 3, 2011)

Tasty, easy, cheap and simple dog-treats.
Step 1Ingredients



These are simple, you don't need much:



Liver (I bought 99p worth of ox-liver)

Flour (plain)

Oil (I used redundant olive-oil from a jar of anchovies)

Baking-powder



urn your oven on at a temperature around 150oC / 300oF now.



Chop the liver into small pieces. 200g / 7oz, this helps to deal with "stringy" bits.

Blend with the oil. 25g / 1oz, and by "blend" I mean to use power-driven metal blades, to liquidse the lumps.

Add 2tsps of baking powder to 150g / 51/4oz plain flour.

Mix the flour & baking powder into the homogenised liver and oil, until you have a thick and sticky pink dough.

Turn the dough onto a floured-surface and roll / stretch into a sheet.

Cut into strips.

*Note this will be soft, and sticky - use plenty of flour.



This is a small prep', if I'd used all the liver:

liver 520g / ~18.5oz

flour 390g / ~14oz

oil 70ml / ~21/2floz

baking powder 5tsp



Place the dough pieces on a baking-tray, lined with grease-proof paper (it can be sticky).

For long-life, biscuits need to be dried-out, cook slowly and gently.

I used 60 min at 150oC / 300oF turning once after 30 min, and then I turned the oven off leaving the biscuits in the oven with the door ajar as it cooled.



They turn out light and crunchy, tasting and smelling like cooked-liver.



Yum!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I do a very similar liver cake - liver, egg, flour or oatmeal - and also a fishy version, replacing the liver with a can of tuna. Cheesy biscuits are pretty popular too - flour, cheese, chicken stock to bind. My dogs are so small anything I maks has to chop up into very tiny pieces, so I can't have fun making shapes the way I would like.

(My dogs absolute best and favourite treat - only given on rare and special occasions and then in tiny quantities - is homemade human cake!)


----------

